# Coming soon: VOSTOK Komandirskie Classic 03



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

.
Will soon be back in sale at MERANOM: *VOSTOK Komandirskie Classic 03*

1.) VOSTOK Komandirskie #030599:








2.) VOSTOK Komandirskie #030934








3.) VOSTOK Komandirskie 030935








4.) VOSTOK Komandirskie 030936








Pictures found on MERANOM sites.

*Specifications*
Case material Stainless Steel
Bezel material Stainless steel
Lens Plastic, antique type
Water Resistant 200 meters
Movement 2431.01
Automatic winding	Yes
Manual winding Yes
Jewels 31
Accuracy -20 +60 sec/day
Power reserve Totally wound watches run not less than 31 hrs.
Average service 10 years

regards, Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: Coming soon from VOSTOK: Komandirskie Classic 03*

I'm in their waiting list for 030936, 030935 and 030934 for more than a month in meranom.
030599 is quite similar to 650541.

These watches seem to be available at vostok online  though I'm not sure about their post charges and whether they'd be willing to declare low prices to avoid high customs taxation in destination countries.

The another problem is I've got no place in my watchboxes, unless I sell or store 2 seagull GMT watches.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

*Re: Coming soon from VOSTOK: Komandirskie Classic 03*

I'm confused: I thought these were older models 'Out of Stock' at Meranom.

This is why I recently ordered a 030934 I discovered on the bay, on the assumption that I might not have another chance for some time.

Maybe 'Out of Stock' also means 'Coming Soon' at Meranom?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: Coming soon from VOSTOK: Komandirskie Classic 03*



ned-ludd said:


> Maybe 'Out of Stock' also means 'Coming Soon' at Meranom?


That's right. Potential buyers have been asking about the availability of these watches in reviews section. "Very soon", the show runners say.


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Coming soon from VOSTOK: Komandirskie Classic 03*



ned-ludd said:


> I'm confused: I thought these were older models 'Out of Stock' at Meranom.
> 
> This is why I recently ordered a 030934 I discovered on the bay, on the assumption that I might not have another chance for some time.
> 
> Maybe 'Out of Stock' also means 'Coming Soon' at Meranom?


SORRY, you are right ... 
"Soon be back" might be a better title of the posting.
changed title & posting.
o|


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

This watches seem to be available here, apart from blue 030935

https://soviet.market/catalog/03_case/

Not sure how is the vendor. My search in this site takes way too long since I'm on the road and net is slow.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just ordered an 030936 with a bracelet. Now they seem to be out of stock. Maybe I got the last one they had. 
The price was $81.90 plus $12.00 shipping for $93.90 using PayPal.
Anyone know how good the bracelets are?


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

.
These models are currently flooding the "bay" ...

b-)


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

My 030934 arrived today and it's as good as expected. A nicely finished, solid watch. The butterfly bracelet is well made but is not my preferred type because it lacks a fine size adjustment.

I am wondering, though, about the bezel: can anyone suggest why it is divided into four 90° sections of alternating blue and black? Blue runs between 315°-45° and 135°-225°. (See photo in top post.)


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

ned-ludd said:


> My 030934 arrived today and it's as good as expected. A nicely finished, solid watch. The butterfly bracelet is well made but is not my preferred type because it lacks a fine size adjustment.
> 
> I am wondering, though, about the bezel: can anyone suggest why it is divided into four 90° sections of alternating blue and black? Blue runs between 315°-45° and 135°-225°. (See photo in top post.)







The mark of a navigation tool watch. It comes in as a quick reference. Not onlybthat...

Also when on a leg of your journey you can put the current heading until you reach your backstop and start on a new direction or leg of your trek. Why a reminder? If you have ever fought through a draw or crossed a heavy stream, trudged thru knee deep mud, fought off fire and leaf ants, fell down the side of a mountain (lol), you many find your brain will erase those simple things because it was busy dealing with adrenaline, fear, determined focus, exhaustion. You may forget your heading and your tool watch can hook you up.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Sergeant Major said:


> The mark of a navigation tool watch.


I'm familiar with compass navigation (with some experience of orienteering in my younger and Scouting days) and using compass bezels for that.

My question is "Why the blue/black segments?"


----------



## krishnapur (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. I thought I'd share a quick photo of my Vostok Komandirskie 030935. I am still none the wiser as to why the blue bits of the bezel are marked where they are. Did this ever get answered? Cheers, Krishna


----------



## NORVIN (Dec 7, 2019)

What are the size specs of the Komandirskie 030?


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Very satisfied with mine, goes great with mesh.
















Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Keith (Jun 6, 2020)

Man...I like these new Vostoks! Here is a pic of mine. I work offshore and a Russian Engineer friend of mine purchased this and sent it to me in the states. It has the original paper work, which I think is rather uncommon when buying a vintage USSR (Communist Russia) Watch. I do like the mesh band on that Blue 24 hour. Nice watch! I think I may just order one of these new ones. I like them...I am a fan of the Russian Watches. I am especially a fan of the 24 hour watch. Glad I stumbled onto this thread... and that link.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Capt.Keith said:


> Man...I like these new Vostoks! Here is a pic of mine. I work offshore and a Russian Engineer friend of mine purchased this and sent it to me in the states. It has the original paper work, which I think is rather uncommon when buying a vintage USSR (Communist Russia) Watch. I do like the mesh band on that Blue 24 hour. Nice watch! I think I may just order one of these new ones. I like them...I am a fan of the Russian Watches. I am especially a fan of the 24 hour watch. Glad I stumbled onto this thread... and that link.
> 
> View attachment 15436829


You should head over to the Russian forum. Plenty of Vostoks over there..


----------



## Capt.Keith (Jun 6, 2020)

On my way....


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

